# 9mm carry/range gun. NOT a strictly range weapon



## ngzcaz (Feb 23, 2012)

Unlike a similar post, I'm not looking for a strictly range gun. It will be carried/in the car type weapon. While the Beretta/Taurus are great guns,
the 92 series are way too big for me anymore. I have a Kahr K9 that the jury is still out on ( had failures and then a broken recoil spring. ) Its a longstory but I'm not ready to buy another yet. However for a 3 1/2 in barrel it was one of the most accurate handguns I've owned. Reliability is THE
important factor. A 3 1/2 in barrel is about the limit. Practical distance should 4 in group or less from 25 yards. Recoil is a concern, I've seen too 
many guys that buy cannons only to see them jump when they pull the trigger.

I have no recent experience with any 9mm in about 10/12 years so I'm open to suggestions. I know the Bersa 22 I had was stone cold reliable as was their 9mm's but I don't know anything about them today. Price can go to 500 or 600 or so but not much more. Kimber, Sig etc out of the
ballpark for me but there should be a fair amount of weapons filling this price range. Opinions are ok but I'd prefer to hear from actual owners and
their impressions of their respective weapons. Thanks..


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You might want to look at the Ruger SR9c. I love mine and it is very reliable and easy to conceal.:smt1099


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

A lot of nice options for 9mm Range + Carry: Glock 26 or 19, Walther P99C or PPS, Smith and Wesson M&P-C; Ruger SR9c, Beretta Storm PX4 Subcompact; Sig 239 or 250; Springfield XDM 3.8.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you like a revolver like trigger you should look at the Sig P250.....long pull but smooth as a baby's butt....JJ


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I only have two pistols that's been issue free and accurate at 25 feet (where I practice at.) 25 yards is pushing it and you can't claim SD if your foe's 75 feet away from ya unless he/she has a gun then it becomes the wild west shootout. 

Sigma 9mm, has hard trigger but I removed the torsion spring (put there to make trigger hard, trigger has its own spring and the sear has its own springs) and it made it lot better but still hard enough for safety.

Sig Sauer P250c 40sw, trigger is long and smooth, so easy to shoot.


----------



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Take a good look at the Glock 19. This gun is light, reasonable on muzzle jump, and extremely reliable. In California you can get a Gen4 Glock 19 for $499! I seem to be extremely accurate with this gun and i love the trigger break. Go to the range and check it out.

Also on my list to get (if you find one let me know) is the Smith & Wesson 3913. This is an all metal gun that is 8+1 and very accurate. Muzzle jump is almost non existent because of the weight. DOn't be turned off by "weight" because it's heavier than a polymer gun. Obviously the heavier the slide, the less muzzle jump. Its a Double/Single action that is smoooooooth!!

Lastly, check out the Walther PPQ. This gun is extremely accurate and has a "dream trigger" as referenced by Hickok45. Watch his review of this gun and the glock 19. It will give you a good history and visual of the guns.

Here are the links to Hickok45's videos!

Glock 19
Glock 19 Gen 4 - YouTube

Walther PPQ
Walther PPQ - YouTube


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

glock 19


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

GLOCK 19, good size for carry, very very very reliable, you have different options of magazine capacity depending on the state your in, how many rounds Glock owners have reported putting down the range is outstanding in my opinion, and I'm a proud owner of one. It's a gun that I feel 100% satisfied with when carrying and love taking it to the range. Oh and did I mention how very very very reliable it is. If I could have only one gun it will be a Glock, Why? Because it's a Glock.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I have three that make pretty nice carry guns. 1-Beretta 92fs Centurian, 2-S&W 5903TSW and 3- Sig P6.However I regularly carry a Sig P229R.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

My vote goes to Glock G26. Easy to conceal. Lots of fun to shoot....


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You're most likely answer on any forum will be Glock.If you can deal with the feel and shoot it,great.I'm not a fashion follower,I didn't like Glock when they started out and I'm still there.I got rid of a Smith 5900 series and now an early Beretta 92 is my only 9 but I have little use for them since I like the 45.1911s are my go to gun,but in 9 I'd just go HK and be done with it.The only thing I'd trade my HK for is another,or a killer trade on a long gun.The Walther PPQ sounds promising but I've never seen one in person yet.Not my gig but I need my hands on one


----------



## Doctor (Apr 8, 2012)

Glock 19! In my opinion, it is THE BEST DANGED GUN EVER MADE, especially for Concealed Carry. (And I have owned a few and shot a few more). It is light but not TOO light; it's accurate, compact, durable, has a high-cap mag, eats +P+ JHP's like candy, won't rust very easily, will use the 17-round mag from the larger G17; it's easy to maintain, easy to field strip and reassemble, has an accessory rail, and it's a GLOCK. So, yeah. It works at the range, in the field, in the car, in good or bad weather, under water, and possibly in space. It is the astronaut pen of the gun world. And to let you know that I am not just a Glock nut, drunk on the hype, I used to HATE Glocks. I thought they were ugly, over-rated little pug-dogs. But then I started researching them seriously, trying to be unbiased. Finally, I was given one (my G19, Elanor) as a graduation gift. I will never consistently carry anything else, again. (I carry my 1911A1 or my PPK every now and then, just to mix it up a little, but always go back to Elanor.) The 9mm is starting to make a comeback with the invention of more defense-oriented ammo, as its negative stigma is disappearing now that people are figuring out that all FMJ's SUCK for defense (yes, even .45 ACP). In short, this gun is GREAT. 
-The Doctor.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I suggest you look at the CZ family.

My CZ 75 B










My CZ P07 Duty










Or the

S&W M&P Pro line

My 9c










:smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you are familiar with and like the 92FS platform, a great transition would be the PX4 compact or the subcompact, although the subcompact has a 3 inch barrel.


----------



## IT_Guy (May 14, 2012)

For my carry guns I have a Stoeger Cougar 8000 F L which is about 3/4 of an inch shorter that the full size model and a Beretta PX4 Sub compact. The PX4 is easier to carry concealed in the summer and both shoot probably better than I can do them justice. I've put well over 1000 rounds through both and had ZERO issues. 

The Cougar was less than $400 and whenever I go to the range (which is most Saturdays) everyone wants to shoot it and NOT give it back. It's not a light gun but then in 9mm it has very little muzzel flip. the Beretta was $469 and I love it. IT has a 3 inch barrel but I have no problems with 5 inch groupings at 7-10 yards. I carry the PX4 daily and frankly don't ever see the need to shoot if at a distance of greater than 25 feet, if that so I practice what I hope to never have to shoot.


----------



## Kustom_efekt (May 25, 2012)

$400 range id suggest the ruger lc9 or taurus 24/7 g2 c. 

$500-600 range id look into a xdm9c or glock 26.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

pistolero_loco said:


> A lot of nice options for 9mm Range + Carry: Glock 26 or 19, Walther P99C or PPS, Smith and Wesson M&P-C; Ruger SR9c, Beretta Storm PX4 Subcompact; Sig 239 or 250; Springfield XDM 3.8.


+1. These are the ones I would point you toward to get you started. In the end, it is going to depend on how the gun feels in your hand and how well you can shoot it. Go to a range that rents handguns (if possible) and try as many as you can before making your decision.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm another vote for the Glock 19. I'm near 5000 rounds in mine and it has never ever gone wrong. That said, I also love the M&P.


----------

